# Classic rock gigs in Toronto? Are there any?



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I play mostly classic rock and blues rock. I finally released my first CD last year, when I wasw gigging quite a bit in TO. This year I've had virtually nothing. It seems to me there aren't a lot of rooms booking this kind of music in town.
Or maybe I'm wrong. Any thoughts?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...very few in the downtown core, if any. gotta get out to the burbs, rural areas and uptown toronto.

check my web site for a list of venues where i gig regularly. i bill myself as "classic rock".

www.davidhenmanband.com


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...very few in the downtown core, if any. gotta get out to the burbs, rural areas and uptown toronto.
> 
> check my web site for a list of venues where i gig regularly. i bill myself as "classic rock".
> 
> www.davidhenmanband.com


Thanks, David.


----------

